# Rollen Doktor



## Maikey (9. Januar 2018)

Ein schönen Abend an alle hier und für den Rest des Jahres beste Gesundheit für jeden.Ja natürlich Petri auch! 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob es diesen Rollen Experten noch gibt ,glaube kolibrie -angelgeräte war das, denn seine Seite gibt es nicht mehr.Er hatte mit Zebco was zu tun und hat viele Teile noch davon!

Bin dankbar über jede Info.Bis bald#h


----------



## sprogoe (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollen Docktor*

Den hier gibt es noch:
http://www.angelrollen-heilemacher.de/

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rollen Docktor*

Seine Anschrift inkl. Tel/email lässt sich doch problemlos im Netz finden.

http://www.infobel.com/de/germany/j...od/DE100736731-064356614/businessdetails.aspx

Einfach mal anrufen etc., dann weißt du mehr ob er noch repariert oder nicht.


----------



## Rheinangler (15. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Docktor*

.....seid vorsichtig bei diesem "Rollen Doktor". 

Mir hat er meine heißgeliebte Shimano Stradic 4000 "verloren gemacht". Angeblich hat er die Rolle im Päckchen (!!!!) nach erfolgreicher Reparatur zurück geschickt. 

Dieses Päckchen ist nie bei mir aufgetaucht. An einer Auflösung des Falles arbeitet er nicht mit. 

Er besitzt scheinbar nichtmals einen Einlieferungsbeleg, mit dem man eine Suche bei der Post anstoßen könnte. 

Auf meine Emails, mit der ich Ihn um Unterstützung gebeten habe, reagiert er abweisend, überheblich und beleidigt - oder eben auch garnicht.

Ich habe einen ganz üblen Verdacht mittlerweile....


----------



## donak (15. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Docktor*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> .....seid vorsichtig bei diesem "Rollen Doktor".
> 
> Mir hat er meine heißgeliebte Shimano Stradic 4000 "verloren gemacht". Angeblich hat er die Rolle im Päckchen (!!!!) nach erfolgreicher Reparatur zurück geschickt.
> 
> ...



Dann hilft wohl nur Anwalt bzw. Anzeige.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Docktor*



donak schrieb:


> Dann hilft wohl nur Anwalt bzw. Anzeige.



Hallo,

das wird nichts bringen - ausser noch mehr Ärger und Unbill.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## donak (15. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Docktor*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das wird nichts bringen - ausser noch mehr Ärger und Unbill.
> 
> ...



Nunja, der hat das wohl nicht als Freundschaftsdienst gemacht, ich denke das war offiziell. Wie würdest du vorgehen, es einfach hinnehmen?


----------



## Rheinangler (15. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*

Ich werde wohl einen Anwalt bemühen. Habe bis jetzt immer noch gehofft, dass der Herr sich doch noch bemüht und hilft, Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen. 

Aber leider wieder nix - er sitzt meine Emails einfach stur aus. Keinerlei Info - außer, dass er mir in keinster Weise weiterhelfen kann. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht, weil die Rolle mir emotional wichtig war. Eine verstorbene gute Bekannte hatte Sie mir einst geschenkt. Aber auch das interessiert den Menschen nicht. 

Unglaublich für mich - von daher habe ich auch den üblen Verdacht....


----------



## Gast (15. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Unglaublich für mich - von daher habe ich auch den üblen Verdacht....


Mein Verdacht wäre einfach das die Post geschlampt hat.
Aber nicht das ein Rollensammler der tausende !!! Rollen zu Hause hat deine Shimano Stradic 4000 einbehält.
Ich kann deinen Ärger auch nachvollziehen.
Aber wenn mir eine Rolle sooooo viel bedeuten würde hätte ich zuvor auch abgeklärt wie der Versand zu verlaufen hat.
Doppelt und dreifach versichert und in Begleitung von einem Wachdienst.
Im Ernst, wenn *ich* wirklich an etwas hänge würde *ich* das noch nicht mal mit der Post verschicken.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie es ausgeht.


----------



## Lajos1 (15. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Docktor*



donak schrieb:


> Nunja, der hat das wohl nicht als Freundschaftsdienst gemacht, ich denke das war offiziell. Wie würdest du vorgehen, es einfach hinnehmen?



Hallo, 

was soll man da groß machen#c. Das sieht nach einer zivilrechtlichen Sache aus, falls es zum Treffen kommt und dabei kann man zwar Recht bekommen, aber trotzdem der Verlierer sein.|uhoh:
Wäre die Rolle als Paket zurückgeschickt worden, wäre die Sendung versichert gewesen. Aber nur mit dem normalen Zeitwert. Ideelle- und Liebhaberwerte bleiben da unberücksichtigt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## donak (15. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Docktor*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was soll man da groß machen#c. Das sieht nach einer zivilrechtlichen Sache aus, falls es zum Treffen kommt und dabei kann man zwar Recht bekommen, aber trotzdem der Verlierer sein.|uhoh:
> Wäre die Rolle als Paket zurückgeschickt worden, wäre die Sendung versichert gewesen. Aber nur mit dem normalen Zeitwert. Ideelle- und Liebhaberwerte bleiben da unberücksichtigt.
> ...



Ich gebe dir natürlich Recht, dass es man vielleicht trotzdem nichts bekommt, aber das einer die unversichert verschickt, ist in dem Fall doch nicht sein Problem. Ich würde mich hüten sowas in unversichert zu verschicken, eben um Ärger aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Bin gespannt was daraus wird.


----------



## Rheinangler (16. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*

Update....

Gestern Abend erhielt ich dann doch noch eine Antwort vom Heilemacher....

Er teilte mir mit relativ bösen Worten mit, dass die Rolle wieder aufgetaucht ist. Sie wurde von der Post wieder an Ihn zurück gesandt. 

Scheinbar konnte die Post das Päckchen nicht zustellen, was mir allerdings seltsam erscheint. 

Wir hatten keinen Abholbeleg im Briefkasten, unsere Nachbarn bekommen normalerweise nicht zustellbare Sendungen - alternativ legt der Bote die Sendung an einen vereinbarten Ablieferort. 

All das war nicht der Fall - aber gut, ich bin ja schon lange froh, dass die Rolle wieder in Sicht ist.

Verschicken will er sie aber jetzt nicht mehr, ich soll sie abholen.

Das muss ich nun über GLS anstoßen - hoffentlich ist er da kooperativ....

Wenn die Rolle denn tatsächlich in den nächsten Tage repariert wieder bei mir eintrifft, fällt mir echt ein Stein vom Herzen. 

Als Fazit würde ich dann ziehen, dass ich sowas nur nochmal machen würde, wenn eine Rücksendung in einem versichertem Paket möglich ist. Unversichert, als Päckchen - bei hochwertigen Angelrollen, ist für mich ein Unding. 

In Kombination mit der nicht besonders hilfsbereiten, ja sogar abweisenden Art muss ich das allerdings nicht nochmal haben..|uhoh:

Schade - fachlich scheint er gut zu sein und auch der Reparaturpreis war fair.

Jetzt also Daumen drücken, dass ich die Rolle schlussendlich doch zurück erhalte und sie wieder in Schuss ist.

#6


----------



## hans albers (16. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*

hatte ich auch schon mal.
allerdings über ebay: 
bei mir lags dann wohl daran, das die post den abholzettel 
einfach vergessen hatte, in briefkasten zu schmeissen(bei mir),
 was sehr ärgerlich war.

allerdings ging das päckchen 
(unversichert, was der verkäufer fälschlich als versichert angegeben hatte) 
zurück zum verkäufer, 
und dann wurde der kauf abgebrochen.

wollte nur damit sagen , 
das auch die post manchmal  sch... baut, 
zum glück nicht sehr oft.

und die rolle ist ja jetzt auf dem weg.#6

aber das nächste mal auch besser den versand im vorfeld klären....|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*

Schön, dass sich sowas aufklärt! #6

Alternative Selbermachen hat immerhin auch noch den Vorteil, dass man nichts ver-posten muss.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*

Ist ja noch mal gut gegangen.


----------



## geomas (16. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Update....
> 
> Gestern Abend erhielt ich dann doch noch eine Antwort vom Heilemacher....
> 
> ...



Ich drück Dir die Daumen!

Und fänd es gut, wenn Du hier und in dem anderen Thread die Sache mit dem „bösen Verdacht” klarstellen würdest.


----------



## Gast (16. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*

Mein reden :q
Immer mal die Ruhe bewahren, meist klärt sich alles auf.
Und wenn man dann so böse Verdächtigungen ins Net stellt bleiben die meist für immer und ewig bestehen.
Daher würde ich solche Anschuldigungen auch erst tätigen wenn ich belegbare Fakten hätte.
Aber ist ja alles nochmal gut gegangen.
Ich wünsche viel Spaß mit der reparierten Rolle.


----------



## Wollebre (16. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*

Ein *verantwortungsvoller* Rollenwarter verschickt *nur* per versichertem Paket! Egal wie hoch der Wert ist. Wenn der Wert der Rolle(n) die Höchsthaftung des Kuriers übersteigt, wird auch eine Zusatzversicherung abgeschlossen. Dann sollte es auch zu seiner Sorgfaltspflicht gehören die Sendungsverfolgung zu machen. Erst wenn das Paket ordnungsgemäß beim Empfänger angekommen ist wird die Akte geschlossen. Der Tracking Report der Kuriers wird ausgedruckt und kommt mit in die Akte. 
 Ebenso ist immer der Versender für eine transportsichere Verpackung haftbar! Wenn ein Schaden an der Ware durch mangelhafte Verpackung entsteht, haftet dafür immer der Versender!!! Kostet mir übers Jahre auch einiges an Geld neue Kartons und Luftpolsterfolie zu kaufen, was man eigentlich weiter berechnen sollte... 

 p.s. @ Basti, danke für den Hinweis auf meine Person wegen Rollenwartungen.
 In dieser Woche wurde meine alte Mutter mit einer sehr schweren Diagnose und kommenden Krankenhausaufenthalt konfrontiert. Werde daher erstmal keine neuen Rollen annehmen können. Meine Geschwister die helfend eingreifen könnten wohnen leider alle zu weit entfernt. Bitte daher um Verständnis.

 Gruß

 Wolfgang


----------



## yeti4x4 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*

Nabend,

ich habe lange genug in dem Laden (Post) gearbeitet. Sollte das Päckchen wirklich  als "unzustellbar" zurückgesandt sein (wird max. 7 Tage gelagert), dann würde ich doch mal nach einem Foto fragen von der Umverpackung. Dann müsste entweder ein Aufkleber oder  Stempel von der Post/DHL vorhanden sein, warum das Päckchen nicht zugestellt werden konnte, (es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten zum ankreuzen), dazu Datum, Zustellbezirk und Unterschrift vom Zusteller.;-)


----------



## Rheinangler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Mein reden :q
> Immer mal die Ruhe bewahren, meist klärt sich alles auf.
> Und wenn man dann so böse Verdächtigungen ins Net stellt bleiben die meist für immer und ewig bestehen.
> Daher würde ich solche Anschuldigungen auch erst tätigen wenn ich belegbare Fakten hätte.
> ...




Ich bin da bei Dir - bisher habe ich aber nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichtet.

Das bei mir, aufgrund der ungewöhnlichen Art die aufkommenden Fragen zu beantworten (oder eben nicht), mir auch kein Beleg übermittelt wurde und er auch keine Suche bei der Post anstoßen wollte, ein böser Verdacht aufgekommen ist, liegt denke ich nahe. 

Ich habe es wirklich ruhig und sachlich versucht zu klären. 

Wenn man aber überhaupt keine Unterstützung bekommt - lediglich Ablehnung und Ignoranz - wird man irgendwann auch unruhig. Ich zumindest...

So - es ist aber nicht so, dass jetzt alle tutti wäre....

...nächste Episode.

Meine in Auftrag gegebene Abholung wurde gestern nicht durchgeführt, "weil der Absender über die Abholung nicht informiert war". 

Das stimmt natürlich nicht - ich hatte Ihm aufgrund der negativen Erfahrung sofort am Freitag per Email mitgeteilt, dass am Montag die Abholung erfolgen soll.

Bin trotzdem ruhig geblieben - damit hatte ich fast schon gerechnet. 

Deshalb habe ich Ihm dann gestern nochmal die Mitteilung vom Freitag geschickt und auch noch den Hinweis, dass GLS heute dann nochmal vorbei kommt zur Abholung.

Darauf erhielt ich folgende Antwort: "ich bin auch am dienstag nicht im hause!"

Bin wieder ganz ruhig geblieben und habe Ihn gebeten, mir einen Alternativ Termin zu nennen - natürlich habe ich darauf aber wieder keine Antwort erhalten.

Warum das so laufen muss, ist mir unverständlich. Soll sich jeder von Euch eine eigene Meinung zu bilden - ich habe meine.

Ich biete Ihm nun an, dass ich Ihm ein vorfrankiertes DHL Paket Label zuschicke. 

Braucht er nur drauf zu kleben und dann an seiner Poststelle mit den anderen Päckchen abgeben. 

Ich hoffe, dass er sich da kooperativ zeigt. Bei Abholungen spielt er offensichtlich nicht mit (obwohl er das gefordert hat). Auf den Kosten dafür bleibe ich natürlich sitzen. 

Einen Anwalt einschalten könnte ich machen - aber richtig Lust habe ich noch nicht dazu. Da entstehen weitere Kosten, da ist doch keinem mit gedient und die Lösung ist so einfach. 
Er müsste doch einfach nur mein Eigentum für Ihn kostenfrei zurückschicken und fertig ist es. Er hört von mir nie wieder etwas und die Angelegenheit ist für mich erledigt...


----------



## Lorenz (20. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich nicht - ich hatte Ihm aufgrund der negativen Erfahrung sofort am Freitag per Email mitgeteilt, dass am Montag die Abholung erfolgen soll.



Du erwartest also von einem Fremden, der vielleicht irgendwelche Pläne oder Verpflichtungen hat, dass er an einem Tag deiner Wahl kurzfristig zuhause bleibt und auf den Paketdienst wartet? 

Bei einem Unternehmen könntest du erwarten, dass es während der bekannt gegebenen Öffnungszeiten erreichbar ist, aber so?


----------



## donak (20. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*

@Lorenz: Ich würde zumindest erwarten, dass er einen Termin nennt, wann es ihm passt, denn sagen sagen, dass er nicht da ist kann er ja schließlich.

Bin gespannt wie das endet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Docktor*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Mir hat er meine heißgeliebte Shimano Stradic 4000 "verloren gemacht". Angeblich hat er die Rolle im Päckchen (!!!!) nach erfolgreicher Reparatur zurück geschickt.


Es ist doch nicht aus dem luftleeren Raum gestartet worden, da sind Verpflichtungen eingegangen worden, selbst wenn die nicht manifest aktkenkundig festgeschrieben wurden.

Was aber wie Rheinangler beschreibt wohl, erheblich besser gewesen wäre, sag ich jedenfalls mal ganz hart dazu. :g

Von daher ist eben nicht egal und vogelfrei was derjenige tut ...


----------



## ramrod1708 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Du erwartest also von einem Fremden, der vielleicht irgendwelche Pläne oder Verpflichtungen hat, dass er an einem Tag deiner Wahl kurzfristig zuhause bleibt und auf den Paketdienst wartet?
> 
> Bei einem Unternehmen könntest du erwarten, dass es während der bekannt gegebenen Öffnungszeiten erreichbar ist, aber so?


Naja, wenn der Herr sagt das er nur noch abholen akzeptiert ...



Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rheinangler (21. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Du erwartest also von einem Fremden, der vielleicht irgendwelche Pläne oder Verpflichtungen hat, dass er an einem Tag deiner Wahl kurzfristig zuhause bleibt und auf den Paketdienst wartet?
> 
> Bei einem Unternehmen könntest du erwarten, dass es während der bekannt gegebenen Öffnungszeiten erreichbar ist, aber so?



....Ja - ich erwarte von einem Fremden, dem ich meine Rolle gemäß Absprache zur Reparatur geschickt habe, dass er zumindest ordentlich mit mir kommuniziert. 

Wenn es terminlich nicht passt, wäre es überhaupt kein Problem. Er hatte aber um Abholung gebeten - ich hatte Ihm am Freitag mitgeteilt, dass die Abholung am Montag erfolgen wird. 

Er hätte mir während der Zwischenzeit dann mitteilen können, dass er dann nicht da ist bzw. wann er da ist. 

Lt. Auskunft von GLS scheint es aber wohl so zu sein, dass er da war, aber die Rolle nicht übergeben hat. 

Die Info lautete ja sinngemäß.... Abholung nicht möglich, da der  Absender nicht über die Abholung informiert war.

Und das stimmt schlicht und einfach nicht. Insofern finde ich meine Erwartungshaltung - nach dem ganzen Theater - nicht unangemessen hoch.

Aber wie auch immer.....

Gestern hatte ich Ihm dann geschrieben, dass ich Ihm ein vorfrankiertes DHL Paketlabel zuschicke (vorsichtshalber per Einschreiben geschickt), welches er nur auf´s Paket kleben muss und dann in einer seiner Poststellen abgeben müsste. Gesagt - getan.

Aber manchmal kommt es dann doch anders als man denkt...

Die Sendung konnte dann zu meiner Überraschung gestern doch von GLS abgeholt werden. Gut, dass ich den Abholvorgang nicht mehr stoppen konnt. GLS macht automatisch zwei Abholversuche an zwei aufeinander folgenden Werktagen.

Das Paket mit der Rolle ist also nun auf dem Weg zu mir.

Hoffentlich ist die unschöne Geschichte damit nun zu einem guten Ende gekommen.... |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Die Sendung konnte dann zu meiner Überraschung gestern doch von GLS abgeholt werden. Gut, dass ich den Abholvorgang nicht mehr stoppen konnt. GLS macht automatisch zwei Abholversuche an zwei aufeinander folgenden Werktagen.


Manchmal geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder! #6

Vor allem wenn an prominentem Platz im Internetz geschrieben und gefunden wird ...


----------



## Rheinangler (21. März 2018)

*AW: Rollen Doktor*

.....sooooo

die Rolle ist tatsächlich wieder wohlbehalten bei mir angekommen. Mit einer netten Notiz auf meinem wieder mit zurück gesandten Begleitschreiben: "Alles wieder wie einst im Mai"

Fazit: Ohne die Rolle wieder ausprobiert zu haben - gehe ich trotz der unglücklichen Begleitumstände davon aus, dass Herr Rieper die Rolle wie versprochen repariert hat und auch beim ersten Versuch an mich zurück geschickt hatte. Allerdings per Päckchen, ohne sich irgendeinen Beleg dafür zurück behalten zu haben. 

Das mit dem unversichertem Päckchen finde ich nach wie vor nicht optimal und würde es so auch nicht wieder haben wollen.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass jemand hochwertige Angelrollen der Einfachheit halber per Päckchen schickt. Jeder Rollenliebhaber zahlt gerne die 2,50 € an Extrakosten für ein versichertes Paket.

Wenn er sich auf versicherten Versand einlassen würde, ist er - abgesehen von den unschönen Begleiterscheinungen - rein fachlich (...denke die Rolle wird schon wieder laufen) durchaus weiter zu empfehlen.

Ergänzung....: Er hat es sich nicht nehmen lassen, mich nochmal persönlich anzuranzen, weil ich mich im Anglerboard nach Erfahrungen mit Ihm erkundigt habe und mir erlaubt habe meinen Fall ausführlich zu schildern... 

Zitat: "sich eindeutig sich dazu bekennen ,das sie allein dafür verantwortlich sind , sieht aber ganz anders aus !
aber was stört es eine deutsche eiche wenn ein schwein sich an ihr scheuert"

Er meint damit, dass ich daran einzig und alleine Schuld bin, dass die Post das Päckchen nicht bei uns abgeliefert hat. 

Das ich aber keinerlei Info seitens der Post hatte (sonst hätte ich Ihn ja nicht dauernd gefragt), er keinen Suchauftrag anstoßen konnte / wollte, er mir aber auch die Daten zum Päckchenversand nicht geben konnte / wollte, ignoriert er. 

Die letzte unfreundliche Nachricht passt leider ins Bild, was ich von Ihm als Kontaktperson bekommen habe. 

Wie gesagt - Rollen machen kann er (die läuft wieder), aber wehe, man muss mal mit Ihm wegen eines Versandproblems oder sonst einem Problem in Kontakt treten....


----------



## Chief Brolly (1. Januar 2021)

Hier ist zwar seit fast 3 Jahren Ruhe eingekehrt, aber ich konnte heute auch eine schlechte Erfahrung mit Herrn Rieper machen... Ich nahm mit ihm noch vor Weihnachten Kontakt per Mail auf, weil ich für den Bügel der SLS 1 von DAM ein paar Ersatzteile brauchte.
Er wollte nachschauen, ob er die dahat und gab mir dann einen positiven Bescheid. Er nannte mir dann gleich den Preis (mit Versand 7€).
Als ich dann seine richtige IBAN hatte, (er gab mir erst eine falsche), teilte ich ihm mit, das ich die Überweisung am Montag, dem 28.12., durchführen  werde. 
Ich habe heute mal gefragt, wann ich meine Ware bekomme, da er mein Geld bestimmt schon auf dem Konto hat. 

Er antwortete dann recht arrogant und unfreundlich, das er angeblich erst gestern das Geld gutgeschrieben bekommen hätte und das heute Feiertag ist.
Er meinte, das ich die Teile jetzt nicht mehr bekommen würde! Dann fragte er nach meiner Kontonummer für eine Erstattung der 7 €, obwohl er meine IBAN auf der Buchung auf dem Kontoauszug hat! 
Da es sich nur um 2 Beilagscheiben, eine Schraube und einen kleinen Metallwinkel handelte, die man locker in einen kleinen gefütterten Briefumschlag bekommt, hätte er diesen (angeblich hat er diesen schon seit 4 Tagen mit den Ersatzteilen versehen, zum Versand vorbereitet) bereits am Donnerstag verschicken können! Wozu er dafür dann 2€ Porto haben wollte, soviel kostet noch nicht mal ein Großbrief, bleibt mir schleierhaft... 

Mit Helmut Rieper bin ich jetzt fertig, ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, ihm keine Rollen zu schicken oder Ersatzteile bei ihm gegen Vorkasse zu ordern!


----------



## Minimax (1. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Trotz allem siehts bis jetzt schlecht aus, die Verkäuferin hat sich immer noch nicht bei mir gemeldet. Meine E-Mail wurde nicht beantwortet und telefonisch ist die Frau auch nicht zu erreichen.
> So ein Verhalten geht gar nicht!
> 
> Werde wohl nochmal  deswegen mit booklooker in Kontakt treten müssen..





Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hier ist zwar seit fast 3 Jahren Ruhe eingekehrt, aber ich konnte heute auch eine schlechte Erfahrung mit Herrn Rieper machen... I
> Mit Helmut Rieper bin ich jetzt fertig, ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, ihm keine Rollen zu schicken oder Ersatzteile bei ihm gegen Vorkasse zu ordern!



Bist ein bisschen edgy, was Internetversandhandel mit Privatanbieter n zwischen den Feiertagen angeht, oder?  
Ist natürlich verständlich, schliesslich geht's um Wahnsinnssummen, da könnt man glatt zwei gute Pizzen für bestellen.
Oder einen Sack Reis.(der hoffentlich nicht umkippt)  
Bisous,
Minimax


----------



## Thomas. (1. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> da könnt man glatt zwei gute Pizzen für bestellen


aber wehe die kommen lauwarm an dann ist Holland in Not


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. Januar 2021)

@Chief Brolly 
2 Euro Versandkosten, das sehe ich nicht als teuer an. O, 80 Euro Porto, Briefumschlag, zur Post fahren, da bleibt ein Stundenlohn der unter Mindestlohn liegt. Und das jetzt während der Feiertage die Banken genauso langsam arbeiten wie die Transporteure sollte man berücksichtigen wenn man jetzt etwas bestellt. Und wenn Herr Riepel dir dann erzählt, daß es jetzt gar nichts mehr gibt, ich nehme an, daran ist nicht nur einer Schuld. Bei meinen Bestellungen bei ihm gab es jedenfalls keine Probleme, waren auch Ersatzteilbestellungen.


----------



## Jason (1. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei meinen Bestellungen bei ihm gab es jedenfalls keine Probleme, waren auch Ersatzteilbestellungen.


Jupp, hab von ihm auch schon viele Ersatzteile erhalten. Auch noch nie Probleme mit ihm gehabt. Gut, er ist ein Norddeutscher Brummbär. Man muss wissen, damit umzugehen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hier ist zwar seit fast 3 Jahren Ruhe eingekehrt, aber ich konnte heute auch eine schlechte Erfahrung mit Herrn Rieper machen... Ich nahm mit ihm noch vor Weihnachten Kontakt per Mail auf, weil ich für den Bügel der SLS 1 von DAM ein paar Ersatzteile brauchte.
> Er wollte nachschauen, ob er die dahat und gab mir dann einen positiven Bescheid. Er nannte mir dann gleich den Preis (mit Versand 7€).
> Als ich dann seine richtige IBAN hatte, (er gab mir erst eine falsche), teilte ich ihm mit, das ich die Überweisung am Montag, dem 28.12., durchführen  werde.
> Ich habe heute mal gefragt, wann ich meine Ware bekomme, da er mein Geld bestimmt schon auf dem Konto hat.
> ...




Ganz ehrlich...ich hätte dir die 7€ auch direkt wieder zurück überwiesen und den Kopf in den Sand gesteckt.


----------



## Jason (1. Januar 2021)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Mit Helmut Rieper bin ich jetzt fertig, ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, ihm keine Rollen zu schicken oder Ersatzteile bei ihm gegen Vorkasse zu ordern!


Ich denke mal, er ist jetzt auch mit dir fertig. Schade, vielleicht war es nur ein Kommunikationsproblem. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (1. Januar 2021)

Ich finde er ist nur ein Bisschen eigen. Als ich bei ihm einige Ersatzteile gekauft habe, wollte er, dass ich ihm das Geld in einem Briefumschlag schicke. 10 (!) Tage nachdem ich ihm das Brief geschickt habe, hat er mir auf eine sehr unpassende sarkastische Art geschrieben, dass er den Brief nicht bekommen hat. Na ja, 1 Tag später, hat er mir dann geschrieben, dass der Brief gekommen ist und hat sich auch sehr freundlich bedankt. Auch sonst habe ich eine ganz nette Korrespondenz mit ihm gehabt und er hat mir neben den abgesprochenen Sachen ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch gratis dazu geschickt.


----------



## Jason (1. Januar 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> und er hat mir neben den abgesprochenen Sachen ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch gratis dazu geschickt.


Das hat er bei mir auch schon gemacht. Viele Unterlegscheiben, Federn, usw. Neulich hab ich für eine DAM Quick 82
eine Unterlegscheibe gesucht und von seinen freiwilligen Gaben war die passende dabei. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bist ein bisschen edgy, was Internetversandhandel mit Privatanbieter n zwischen den Feiertagen angeht, oder?
> Ist natürlich verständlich, schliesslich geht's um Wahnsinnssummen, da könnt man glatt zwei gute Pizzen für bestellen.
> Oder einen Sack Reis.(der hoffentlich nicht umkippt)
> Bisous,
> Minimax



Vorallem wenn man dabei auch noch bedenkt, das selbst gewerbl. Händler ebenfalls von Lieferverzögerungen betroffen sind, oder wenn man bei jenen etwas geordert hat.

Nur ein kleines Beispiel, weil es gerade so schön her passt.
Ich hab Anfang Dezember mein Wichtelpaket zusammengestellt, in diesem Zuge auch eine Wintermütze für meinen Wichtelpartner bestellt.
Leider traf diese Mütze nicht bis zum 10.12. ein, folglich ging das Paket ohne sie auf Reisen...auf sehr weite Reisen (Luftlinie ca. 900km).
Interessanterweise kam das Paket bereits am 12.12. bei meinem Wichtelpartner an, auf die schon nicht mehr erhoffte Mütze mußte ich noch bis zum 30.12. warten....hier nichtmal 300km Luftlinie.
Am Händler lag es nicht, der hat pünktlichst versendet wie man am Poststempel sehen kann.

Nun muß mein Wichtelpartner leider halt ohne Mütze auskommen, nochmal nen Paket zusenden macht wenig Sinn wenn die VK deutlich höher wie der Wert des Inhaltes sind.
Nicht schön, aber nunmal Realität.

Man sollte dabei halt auch immer mal im Hinterkopf behalten, das in einem Versandunternehmen auch nur Menschen arbeiten und gerade diese im letzten Jahr quasi 12 Monate unter Dauerstress standen...und vermutlich noch immer stehen.
Da passieren halt auch mal Fehler oder ein Sendung taucht geraume Zeit mal unter.

Und wenn man dann jemanden privaten fragt nach E-Teilen, wohl wissentlich das man diese kaum noch irgendwo wirklich bekommt, sollte man schon etwas Geduld aufbringen.
Wenn ich bestimmte Teile suche und ich mit Glück jemanden finde der diese hat und auch mir verkaufen will....Junge, dem blase ich doch sowas von an Zucker in den A*** das ich die auch bekomme.
Ansonsten brauch ich doch erst gar nicht anfragen.


----------



## hans albers (1. Januar 2021)

alter schwede...
mal 3 tage abwarten und vielleicht auch mal die feiertage geniessen..(lassen)

2,- euro sind übrigens meistens warensendung, geht also völlig in ordnung.

wer da noch rumfeilscht.. naja...


----------



## ragbar (2. Januar 2021)

Nunja, Spezialleute der bedrohten Art in Amoursun-Zeiten nicht so hart an die Kandarre nehmen. Für diese andere Verhaltensregeln und Zeitfenster zugrunde legen. So als Artenschutzmaßnahme quasi. Ich mach das auch grad mit einem, der meinen Notmotor in Reparatur hat. Seit Monaten,ist der aber der einzige,der noch Bock hat, sich mit dem Ding zu befassen.


----------



## kuttenkarl (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo,

habe 2020 bei Herrn Rieper einen Bremsknopf für eine Quantumrolle geordert. Der Kontakt lief völlig problemlos, würde Ersatzteile bei Ihm jederzeit wieder bestellen.

Gruß Gerd


----------

